# SEA KING?!? (Oh I Mean Jolly Green) -IDENTIFICATION SOLVED!



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## trackend (Jul 21, 2005)

Bloody hell FBJ you sure ain't goner miss that paint job


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 21, 2005)

I think this is being displayed at the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally , scheduled in August.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2005)

That certainly is attention getting!


----------



## superunknown (Jul 21, 2005)

That's no Sea King... this is a Sea King...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 21, 2005)

I actually think it's an S-61, civillian version of the Sea King


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 21, 2005)

Looks like a 7.5 tonne truck with a Seaking body over it to me


----------



## superunknown (Jul 21, 2005)

Looks more like a Jolly Green Giant to me...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 21, 2005)

superunknown said:


> Looks more like a Jolly Green Giant to me...



No way - way too small!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 21, 2005)

Bizarre. 
But kinda cool in a way.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeah i wouldn't wanna fly in it but i wouldn't mind a picture of it in me album..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 21, 2005)

It doesnt fly lanc


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 21, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> It doesnt fly lanc



Oh you had to tell him!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh right...sure, ofcourse it fly lanc, like a bird 

Like an Ostrich


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 21, 2005)

i know it doesn't fly, the lack of rotors was my first clue, but i mean if there was one flying like that..........


----------



## Maestro (Jul 21, 2005)

Just imagine if the owner of that thing stole something...

- Central, this is Car 17. Do you copy ?

- Yeah, what's going on, Car 17 ?

- There was a break in at the bank. The thief escaped in a Sea King with ID plate DWG 135. We're following it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 21, 2005)

Maestro said:


> Just imagine if the owner of that thing stole something...
> 
> - Central, this is Car 17. Do you copy ?
> 
> ...


----------



## superunknown (Jul 21, 2005)

There is no way that that is a freakin' Sea King it is too long in the body and it's tail is the wrong shape! It may not be a Jolly Green either but I have seen enough Sea Kings in my time to know it isn't one. It is definatley a Sikorsky job, but what is it? The tail end looks like a J/G which is why I said it looks like one, if you compare the civilian type you will notice that is different also.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 21, 2005)

superunknown said:


> There is no way that that is a freakin' Sea King it is too long in the body and it's tail is the wrong shape! It may not be a Jolly Green either but I have seen enough Sea Kings in my time to know it isn't one. It is definatley a Sikorsky job, but what is it? The tail end looks like a J/G which is why I said it looks like one, if you compare the civilian type you will notice that is different also.



It's an S-61! Look at the mounts for the engines and the windows and compare it with the photo of the S-61 I posted. I could tell you that the S-61 and Sea King came from very similar assembly jigs!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2005)

Okay now let the Helicopter guy step in....

It is a Sikorsky S-61. You keep telling them FBJ.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks Adler - for info purposes I found the following.....

Sikorsky H-3 Sea King
(USA)
(M-USA-H-U|A-R5-N-T2)
The Sikorsky S-61, a large, versatile twin-engined helicopter. It has been built in versions for Search Rescue (HH-3), ASW (SH-3), tactical transport (CH-3), mine sweeping (RH-3), VIP transport (VH-3), special operations (MH-3), and commercial transport helicopter. Westland built many derivatives as the Sea King and the Commando, and it was also built by Mitsubishi and Agusta. There are two basic models: The original S-61 with a waterthight float bottom, and the enlongated model with a rear loading ramp. 
Type: SH-3D
Function: ASW
Year: 1966 Crew: 2 Engines: 2 * 1044kW G.E. T58-GE-10
Rotor Span: 18.90m Length: 16.69m Height: 5.13m
Disc Area: 280.5m2
Empty Weight: 5382kg Max.Weight: 9752kg
Speed: 267km/h Ceiling: 4480m Range: 1005km
Load: 381kg b,t,msl.


Westland Sea King
(Britain)
(M-GB-H-CPU-R5-N-T2)
Westland licence-builds the Sikorsky SH-3 helicopter, and also produces its own developments. The engines are developments of the G.E. T58 installed in the SH-3. Typical for British-built Sea Kings is the radar bulge on top of the fuselage, behind the engines and rotor mast. After the Falkland war, an AEW version was developed with a Searchwater radar, fitted on a rotating arm on the right side of the fuselage. The radar is swung up for landing and down for operation. Just to add some confusion: The RN also operates the Commando, and calls it Sea King HC.4. 
Type: Sea King HAS Mk.5
Function: ASW
Year: 1961 Crew: 5 Engines: 2 * 1238kW R.R. Gnome H.1400-1
Rotor Span: 18.90m Length: 22.15m Height: 4.85m Disc Area: 280.59m2
Empty Weight: 6201kg Max.Weight: 9525kg
Speed: 208km/h Ceiling: 3000m Range: 1230km
Load: 22 seats, 2948kg


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2005)

Nothing in its class beats the good old CH-53E Super Stallion!


----------



## Smokey (Jul 22, 2005)

The HH-3E, the Jolly Green Giant
http://www.farfromglory.com/hh3-sikorsky.htm

Yep, looks like a HH-3E Jolly Green Giant with its floats removed
http://www.militaryfactory.com/aircraft/detail.asp?aircraft_id=179


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 22, 2005)

You know folks I'll humble myself and say that Superunkown and Smokey are correct! I say that after looking at the Jolly Green and comparing it with the original photo! 

But both are 72 feet (22 meters) in length which tells me they have the same or very similar fuselages.

Designation: HH-3 Jolly Green Giant
Type: Heavy Lift Helicopter
Manufacturer: Sikorsky
Country: United States
Service Date: 1968
Crew: 3
DIMENSIONS

Length: 73 feet
Wingspan: 62 feet (rotor diameter)
Height: 18 feet 1 inch
Weight (Empty): NA
Weight (Loaded): 22,050 lbs
PERFORMANCE

Powerplant: 2 x General Electric T58-GE-5 turboshaft engines of 1,500 horsepower each.
Max Speed: 154 mph
Max Range: 779 miles with external tanks
Service Ceiling: 21,000 feet
Rate of Climb: NA


----------



## Smokey (Jul 22, 2005)

Actually, everyone is right - I was surprised to learn that the Sea King and Jolly Green Giant are both versions of the S-61

Sikorsky S-61 - ASW helicopter, many variants including HH-3 "Jolly Green Giant" (1959)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sikorsky_Aircraft_Corporation#Helicopters

Whenever someone says "Jolly Green Giant" I think of this- the Sikorsky S-65 or CH-53





MH-53 Pave Low III




German CH-53G presented in Laage

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sikorsky_S-65

The CH 53 is the Sikorsky S-65
Sikorsky S-65 - CH-53 Sea Stallion, CH-53E Super Stallion heavy lift helicopters (1964, 1974)


----------



## superunknown (Jul 22, 2005)

I told you it was a jolly green! When I said it wasn't a Sea King I was on about the RAF/RN Westland built Sea King, it is still a Sikorsky but looks bugger all like a jolly green.

And "the helicopter guy" DerAdlerIstGelandet was wrong with his comment because he put up a picture of the Sikorsky built, Westland style Sea King that the US use, which is NOT a jolly green.

They may have come from the same prototype but look nothing like each other really.

Sigh....nevermind!  we all make mistakes!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 22, 2005)

*sings*
"Why can't we be friends, why can't we be friends..."


----------



## Smokey (Jul 22, 2005)

The Jolly Green Giant is just a stretched Sea King


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 22, 2005)

Smokey said:


> The Jolly Green Giant is just a stretched Sea King



They are both the same length (see the specs)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2005)

I thought the Jolly Green Giant made sweetcorn.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## Smokey (Jul 22, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Smokey said:
> 
> 
> > The Jolly Green Giant is just a stretched Sea King
> ...



Oh my bad


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 22, 2005)

Smokey said:


> FLYBOYJ said:
> 
> 
> > Smokey said:
> ...


----------



## Smokey (Jul 22, 2005)

its the cabin thats stretched, with a large door

not as big as this though


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 22, 2005)

YEP!


----------



## superunknown (Jul 22, 2005)

Yep, you've pretty much nailed it, but it's still a different aircraft. Not like the RAF Chinooks which are just basically stretched....
I'm not trying to be funny, or nasty it's just that I wanted to point out the facts, I don't want to fall out with anyone over this. 
I'll shut up now.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 23, 2005)

No worries, its all good!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2005)

superunknown said:


> And "the helicopter guy" DerAdlerIstGelandet was wrong with his comment because he put up a picture of the Sikorsky built, Westland style Sea King that the US use, which is NOT a jolly green.
> 
> They may have come from the same prototype but look nothing like each other really.
> 
> Sigh....nevermind!  we all make mistakes!



Hey bright eyes the S-61 is the civilian name for it and no a S-61 is not a Jolly Green Giant. The Jolly Green Giant is a HH-3. The Sea King is just what the Military calls the S-61. The Jolly Green Giant is different form the S-61 and the Sea King.

The Sea King is more closely related to the S-61 than a Jolly Green Giant. The picture up there is not of a Jolly Green Giant.

Trust me I know my helicopters quite well.

Sigh....nevermind  we all make mistakes!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 17, 2005)

IT'S AN S-61! IT IS A RUNNING VEHICLE BUILT BY MY GOOD FRIEND DAN MORGAN - GREAT PILOT, MECHANIC, HOMEBUILDER, ETC.! HE ACTUALLY HAS A DRIVE TRAIN ON THIS THING AND IS DRIVING IT TO STURGIS SD TO THE GIANT MOTORCYCLE MEET!

Well Adler - I salute you! you held your ground during this whole discussion - you are "The Helicopter Man!"


----------



## evangilder (Aug 18, 2005)

Love the shot of the Jolly Green, Adler! Look like USAF PJs. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 30, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou!



YOU DA MAN ADLER, WELCOME BACK!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

Thankyou. The vacation was well needed, I will post some pics as soon as I get them off my camara.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome back, Adler. Hope it was fun!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

Most deffinatly, thanks.


----------

